# Tegu food storage



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

Big question I want to get a mini fridge for Godzilla food but the freezer isn't that big will the food stay good in the mini fridge

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, turn that dude down cold as it gets and remove any ice trays and remove a few of the glas draws and you will be fine thats what i use.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2013)

_It'll stay good but even frozen food has a time limit._


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea I was wondering because I was getting a mini fridge for zilla and wanted to know if it was ok that everything isnt frozen constantly

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Thanks for the info yall

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2013)

_Not constantly frozen would be another time limit issue._


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

Wat is best since I bulk order fron hare today

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 4, 2013)

Id put it in the deep freeze. if you have a bunch.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

So I will try to byy a minifreezer

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2013)

_Ditto on the deep freezer, it's one of the best things I've bought for food. Even if it's just one of the small cubics for pet food only._


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea thats wat I want how much does it run price wise

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Skeetzy (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a mini fridge I use for my tegus food. Originally got it for college, but it serves a better purpose now. It's one of the kind that has two doors, so the freezer is separate. Works really well for me. I believe I only paid around $125 too.


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2013)

Check Craigslist for a freezer. I got one for $50 a few years back.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

Cool thanks

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 4, 2013)

K, Get this one. Walmart has one for about $149, but it is only 1.3 cuft. Too small. I got this from PC Richards NIB for $170 and it's 2.1 cuft.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896164099&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Refrigerators-_-N82E16896164099&gclid=COC7heeCnrUCFdOf4AodEh8ABA


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks dub

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my deep freeze for 25.00 on Craigslist. Someone was moving needed it gone by the next day offered them 25.00 they took it too. It's huge and works like a charm. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tresh (Feb 5, 2013)

Craigslist is definitely your friend when it comes to freezers. When we realized how much food we were going to be needing, we got one. $50 for one of those ancient chest freezers that could pretty much freeze an entire body.  

Nah, but it does keep everything frozen really well. I just tell people not to open it unless they want to see dead animals and bags of weird looking meat.


----------



## Zamnan (Mar 4, 2013)

The thing you have asked i experiment it about a year ago. The main thing is to store the food the Fridge is not issue. Aether it is big or small.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 4, 2013)

tresh said:


> Craigslist is definitely your friend when it comes to freezers. When we realized how much food we were going to be needing, we got one. $50 for one of those ancient chest freezers that could pretty much freeze an entire body.
> 
> Nah, but it does keep everything frozen really well. I just tell people not to open it unless they want to see dead animals and bags of weird looking meat.



LOL funny your should say freeze a body, that's what we use them for at work. We use them to store wolf food which includes whole road kill deer at times. Due to running them outside in 115 degree heat, them getting bashed around, snow and what not we need to replace one a year. Never buy them new a week or two of searching craigslist and I normally find one for way less then any store. 

I tried the mini fridge thing, ya... go with a freezer!


----------

